# Post Debate Poll



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

*Who will you vote for after the debate?*​
George W. Bush1161.11%John F. Kerry738.89%Ralph Nader00.00%


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Having seen the debates, who would you now vote for?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

John Kerry, the undecided candidate appealing to undecided voters, said last night to President Bush that "certainty can get you into trouble." For Kerry, uncertainty is a virtue, and it was on ample display throughout the debate. He wasn't certain about Saddam Hussein, saying he posed no danger to the U.S., then saying by the end of the debate that "he was a threat." Kerry wasn't certain about multilateralism, touting it in Iraq, then condemning Bush for applying it to North Korea. Suddenly multilateralist Kerry was rebuking Bush for not being "bilateral" enough and for bringing too many nations into the confrontation.

Kerry wasn't certain about war, opposing sending troops to end the genocide of Saddam Hussein, then suggesting he would send troops to end the genocide in Sudan. Notice how quickly Kerry is willing to use the American military when America's security isn't at stake. His "Darfur" babble was more than just pandering to the Jesse Jacksons of the Democratic party; it revealed Kerry's view of the U.S. military as nothing more than a humanitarian errand boy for the United Nations.

Kerry gave away the game when he said America must "meet the global test" before using force in the world. There it is: Kerry trusts "the world" and mistrusts the United States. In one respect Kerry is amazingly consistent: he is still the 1960s liberal who wants U.S. troops only "dispersed," as he once put it, under the direction of that global proctor, the U.N.

Kerry returned to the rhetoric of his youth often. He talked about a "back-door draft." He spoke disparagingly of American troops whose first act was to protect an Iraqi building dedicated to "oil" -- as if that were as shameful as razing a Vietnamese village. He made the usual McGovernite bring-the-troops-home noises, even though he used the vacuous phrase "win the peace" repeatedly. Which raises a question: If there was no threat that justified entering Iraq, according to him, what threat would we face by leaving it? For whatever reason Kerry's not yet ready to unveil a four-month withdrawal plan.

Kerry was forensically steady, but he spent much of the evening on empty bragging and name-dropping, itemizing endorsements from generals, a laughably hypocritical practice for a pol who began his career with pride at opposing them. It was also absurd to hear him brag about being the first U.S. politician to root around the KGB building after the Soviet Union dissolved. What was he doing down there? Perusing the files on his Paris meetings with the Viet Cong?

Gerald Ford was famously lambasted for his ludicrous statement in a debate that "there is no Soviet domination" of Poland. Kerry didn't stumble on that scale, though his knowledge of Polish politics isn't much better: as Bush pointed out, Kerry "forgot Poland" when enumerating America's allies at the start of the war in Iraq.

Bush seemed peeved, perturbed, just flat-out irritated at having to knock down MoveOn.org-style propaganda. The repetitive use of platitudes makes these debates incredibly boring. Kerry had trouble keeping his canned lines straight, invoking Colin Powell's "Pottery Barn" principle. "If you break it, you fix it," Kerry said. If you break it, you fix it? That would be an interesting policy for Pottery Barn to adopt: require clueless customers not to buy broken goods but fix them in the warehouse for hours on end.

Kerry offers the American people a foreign policy based on Pottery Barn principles and "global tests." America, he said, must "earn" the respect of the world again. He reminded the audience that there once was a glorious age when France trusted America so much that De Gaulle didn't even have to verify our satellite photography. "How many leaders" would say the same today? Kerry asked. America has also lost the respect of Osama bin Laden. Kerry says that America confirmed the validity of his propaganda with "the invasion of Iraq" as he spoke of our troops as shameful occupiers on sacred Islamic soil.

America, Kerry said when endorsing military action in Sudan, has a "moral responsibility in the world." But somehow removing the most savage dictator in the Middle East didn't meet it.

How could you vote for this dingaling? :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Thank you for not only plagurizing Rush Limbaugh once, but twice. Way to copy and paste.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I took it off of one of many sites I try to visit daily, back to the point, the voters haven't a single clue as to where this goof stands. :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If you opened your ears and mind a little more during his speeches you just might. When you are hell bent on voting for one party you block out the other, and do a disservice to this country in the process. This poll is much closer than the last. I see that these debates are having some effect.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

MT,
In ND we can cross party lines when voting. Can you do that in Michigan???
Just curious.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

National poll hasn't changed a bit, every time he speaks I get a little more confused on his stance on the issues, he's just plainly all over the place. This guy was for giving Iran nuclear fuel and you feel safer with this guy in office, unbelievable, I have voted dem a few times in the past when I liked there candidate and he actually had a firm stance on something and stood by it. My wife said to me the other night during the debate she almost wished Kerry would get into office so you guys would see what an absolute idiot he is. When you people read or listen to his speeches and debates what is it that you don't get, go back and read the transcripts from his speeches and the debate the other night, he is all over the place. Not someone I feel comfortable with in office. :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats a good idea racer, all of you guys vote for Kerry, and if he is as bad as you seem to think you can impeach him.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Thats a good idea racer, all of you guys vote for Kerry, and if he is as bad as you seem to think you can impeach him.


No thanks, I'd NEVER vote for Kerry.

Phil


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> If you opened your ears and mind a little more during his speeches you just might. When you are hell bent on voting for one party you block out the other, and do a disservice to this country in the process. This poll is much closer than the last. I see that these debates are having some effect.





pjb1816 said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a good idea racer, all of you guys vote for Kerry, and if he is as bad as you seem to think you can impeach him.
> ...


My point exactly


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > If you opened your ears and mind a little more during his speeches you just might. When you are hell bent on voting for one party you block out the other, and do a disservice to this country in the process. This poll is much closer than the last. I see that these debates are having some effect.
> ...


Oh thats right and you would think about voting for Bush ...

MY POINT EXACTLY (cause i know you love caps!)

Phil


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

MT,
AGAIN Note the caps.

In ND we can cross party lines when voting. In ND we can cross party lines when voting. Can you do that in Michigan???
Just curious.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Actually I did think about another term for Bush. I listen to both sides at each debate or speech, I feel that one can make their best decision when they are best informed.

Zogman, No I do not believe you can register as a repubublican and vote democrat in Michigan (if that is what you are asking).


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry, what a shame to be locked into one party or the other. I think your constituational rights are being violated. No wonder you seem so pi###d off most of the time.
We don't have to register either way. We get to vote em as we see em :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

MT,
Yes sirre tiger your civil liberties and constititutional rights are being violated. You are a supressed man out there in Michigan. Now we understand most of your posts. oke: :stirpot: oke: :stirpot: oke: :stirpot: oke: :stirpot: oke: :stirpot: oke: :stirpot:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

MT has just aligned himself right along side Kerry with the fipping.

Quote When you are hell bent on voting for one party you block out the other, and do a disservice to this country in the process. This poll is much closer than the last. I see that these debates are having some effect.

I guess you are now doing a disservice to your country.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

racer66 said:


> MT has just aligned himself right along side Kerry with the fipping.


 :rollin:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

This poll is closer to half and half than the last, that is a fact, it has nothing to do with my feelings on either party. You may however choose to ignore the facts, as usual.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

When you are hell bent on voting for one party you block out the other, and do a disservice to this country in the process. This is a quote from MT, so I guess your doing your disservice to the country now.

Another quote from MT (Zogman, No I do not believe you can register as a repubublican and vote democrat in Michigan (if that is what you are asking)


----------

